# Help Identifying Title & Singer



## Rubicone (Feb 8, 2015)

TIA who is able to assist.


----------



## Rubicone (Feb 8, 2015)

Hmm, 50 views of my post of which only 2 have been of the attached file itself.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

I watched Zeffirelli's Romeo and Juliet just a few days ago and this music has been floating around in my head since then.

The words are from the Catholic liturgical hymn 'Ave Maris Stella' set to music by Nino Rota.

Sorry, I don't know the performers of the version you posted, but I hope this helps you on your way.

This is the version from the film -

Romeo and Juliet are Wed (Ave Maris Stella)






Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

I think this might be what you were looking for -

Trio Dolcesentire - Ave Maris Stella





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Rubicone (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you _Metairie Road_ for identifying the title.


----------

